# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia >  Grandes oportunidades

## Recheer

Uno de los motivos por lo que me gustan las grandes ciudades como por ejemplo Madrid, es que tienes muchas citas con espectáculos de magia en cualquier teatro o sala de la capital. Esto, en el sitio del que provengo es algo casi insólito e incluso cuando hablo con mis amigos al respecto, me dicen que es normal que en las ciudades que tienen mayor número de habitantes como también de importancia cultural, exista un catálogo mucho más amplio. Hace un par de meses visité esta ciudad y debo decir que todo me pareció fantástico, y estoy pensando en mudarme en los próximos meses o el año siguiente a este lugar para disfrutar de más cosas.

----------


## obscura

Yo no soy de Madrid pero sí vivo en una ciudad relativamente grande y es cierto lo que dices, la apuesta cultural tiene más magia de lo que se pensaría en cualquier pueblo o "ciudad pequeña", como las hay. De hecho, al menos en mi ciudad, llega un punto en el que machacan un poco con la publicidad de magos e hipnotistas, y me alegra y molesta a partes iguales jajaja

----------


## bydariogamer

Yo por el contrario no puedo ver más que un par de espectáculos al año  :O13:

----------

